

Your business card is CRAP - strandev
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YBxeDN4tbk

======
thecrumb
This guy is really lame.

There is only one business card lesson:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIvd3zzu4Y>

